# Help findFTA Receiver - work with Super Dish



## tipusulltan (Apr 6, 2005)

I am new at this so please excuse if I make errors in etiquette.
I have Super dish and subscribe to US 60, ZTV, SET and local. IE sat 110,119,64.5, I think.
I would like to purchase a FTA receiver to add free channels without installing new dish or add wiring except may be a splitter- switch at outlet inside home. ( Don't want to climb up the roof).
Any suggestions for FTA receivers and other accessories?
Thanks.
Tipusultan


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

You're pretty much out of luck trying to get this to work like you'd want. You're probably looking at another FTA receiver with a 1m or 76cm dish (or dishes if you want to fix them on one satellite - or motorize one dish to get multiple birds) and wiring into your house - this totally depends on what you're looking to get FTA. Take a look at Christian Lyngemark's site for various channels on different satellites and http://www.mpeg2fta.com for some equipment suggestions. I've got a Satwork 3688 reciever mounted with a motorized Wineguard 76cm dish and pick up about 80 english language channels on full time. If I knew Korean or Arabic, I'd pick up about another 150 more... Lyngsat.com tries to code the language that the channel broadcasts (K - Korean, A - Arabic, E - English, S - Spanish, F - Farsi, etc.) which is a nice help


----------

